# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  (تقرير ) .. سير اعداد المريخ باوتالي الكينية  اليوم الأربعاء  18 يناير 2012  - توجد صور - (حصري اون لاين)

## مرهف

*واصل المريخ تدريباته الاعدادية بمعسكره  المقفول بمنتجع البنك المركزي الكيني بضاحية اوتالي
 في العاصمة الكينية نيروبي حيث واصل الجهاز الفني للفريق بقيادة البرازلي ريكاردو في زيادة الجرعات اللياقية للاعبين 
وكان التمرين الصباحي عبارة  عن تدريب لياقة صرف باشراف مدرب للياقة والاحمال اعقبه تدريب سباحة لتفكيك العضلات 
وذلك في حمام السباحة الملحق بالفندق ...

وكانت الفترة المسائية عبارة عن تدريبات اكتساب اللياقة البدنية بواسطة الكرة 
اعقبتها تقسيمة صغيرة في وسط الملعب ظهر خلالها لاعبو الفريق بمستوى فني جيد وبلياقة
 بدنية ممتازة اكدت ان الفريق لن يحتاج لفترة طويلة في تدريبات اكتساب اللياقة البدنية 
لان معظم اللاعبين ومن خلال اختبارات اللياقة كانت معدلاتهم جيدة
 ولذلك راى الجهاز الفني للفريق الدخول مباشرة في تدريبات الكرة 
والتي بدات فعليا اعتبارا من تدريب الامس المسائي
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*اختبار للثلاثي وباسكال يتفوق
في الفترة الصباحية واصل الثلاثي فيصل العجب واحمد الباشا وباسكال اختبارات الكوبر تست 
التي لم يجروها مع بقية اللاعبين بعد ان وصلوا متاخرين الى المعسكر وفي هذه الاختبارات كان التفوق
 بصورة واضحة للعاجي باسكال واوا  الذي استطاع ان يكمل الاختبار في فترة زمنية وجيزة 
الشئ الذي اسعد مدرب اللياقة الذي اشاد بمعدل اللياقة عند اللاعب بينما ظهر فيصل العجب بنشاط وحيوية 
وأدى الاختبار بروح معنوية عالية خاصة بعد ان نقص وزنه بصورة واضحة واصبح يتمتع برشاقة كبيرة
...


*

----------


## مرهف

*راجي وسفاري في الصالة
واصل اللاعبان راجي عبد العاطي ومحمد علي سفاري تدريبات التاهيل بالصالة باشراف
 اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي جونسون حيث انضم راجي بعد الفراغ من التدريبات التاهيلية
 الى بقية اللاعبين  بينما واصل سفاري في التدريبات الفردية وذلك بالجري 
حول الملعب حتى نهاية التمرين
...

*

----------


## مرهف

*تقسيمة جيدة
اختتم ريكاردو التدريب المسائي بتقسيمة بين الاحمر والاصفر شهدت تنافسا قويا بين الفريقين
 وظهر من خلالها اللاعبون بمستوى فني متميز خاصةً القائد فيصل العجب واللاعب اليوغندي مايك موتيابا
 الذي اظهر مهارة عالية في المراوغة والتمريرات المتقنة بينما ظهر فيصل العجب  رشيقا
 وادى تدريباً ممتاز وكالعادة اعتمد على اسلوب السهل الممتنع في التمرير والمراوغة
 وكان احد افضل النجوم في التدريب
...


*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ماشاء الله واصل يا ملك هذا التفوق فنحن نعشق فنك 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع دوما الريس مرهف
تنثر لنا درر مريخ السعد والتميز فتزيدنا بهجة وحلاوة وروعة
ربنا يديك الصحة والعافية يارائع

*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*تسلم يامدير
انا متفائل باليوعندي جدا
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

تسلم يامدير
انا متفائل باليوعندي جدا




ربنا يوفقو و يوفق كل لاعبى الزعيم .

*

----------


## mozamel1

*مشكور كتير
*

----------

